# When it comes to Bridgeports, what does "Series 1" mean?



## Harvey

I've got a '75 model with a step pulley J-head. Is it known as a "Series 1"? It doesn't say that anywhere on my machine but the M105 Series 1 manual that I downloaded seems to match my mill.

Thanks,

Harvey


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> I've got a '75 model with a step pulley J-head. Is it known as a "Series 1"? It doesn't say that anywhere on my machine but the M105 Series 1 manual that I downloaded seems to match my mill.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Harvey


----------



## bcall2043

I have wondered the same thing.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## DMS

Looks like the "Series 1" refers to the manual machines produced since 1938 (as opposed to the BOSS and other CNC machines). I didn't read the full article at lathes.co.uk, but it may have more info there

http://www.lathes.co.uk/bridgeport/

That site is a great source of info for older machines.


----------



## Harvey

I know that a Series 2 Bridgeport is a bigger machine but it also says "Series 2" right on it.  I was wondering if ALL of the "standard" BP mills were considered to be Series 1 or if that title was applied only to the little BPs after a certain date, or some that might have extra features.

Harvey


----------



## LEEQ

I'm putting a 74 series one jhead basket case back together. I got the excellent book " A Guide to Renovating the Bridgeport Series 1 "J" Head Milling Machine. They also have one on the 2j and 2j2 models. they are a wealth of info. Your series 1 will accept a j, 2j, or 2j2 head. The m105 manual appears to match my machine as well. What do you need to know that's not in your book?


----------



## Bill Gruby

All Bridgeport Milling Machines whose Serial Number ends with an "M" are Series 1.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Harvey

Billy,

My machine's number doesn't end with an M but it seems to match the Series 1 manual that I downloaded.  What's the difference between the "non-M" mills and those with the M?

Harvey


----------



## Bill Gruby

Please read the 2nd, it tells of the serial number. According to it some series 1s did not have the M and used a different manual.

http://hardingeus.com/usr/pdf/Knee Mills/SeriesIPartList4302Plus.pdf

"Billy G"


----------



## Harvey

Thanks Billy.  

I noticed two things about the manual: It was printed in 2010 & It only addressed the 2J head.  This leads me to two conclusions, either or both of which can turn out to be completely wrong.

Either the Series 1 designation is only applied to machines equipped with 2J heads -or- The stepped-pulley 1J heads were no longer being produced in 2010.

Any thoughts?

Harvey


----------



## Bill Gruby

I will do some more research on this and see what I can turn up. You may be right on the firet conclusion. Seems like I ran across that the other day.

"Billy G" )


 Here is a little info on Bridgeport Machines Inc. and it's demise. Now owned by Herdinge.

http://www.ask.com/wiki/Bridgeport_(machine_tool_brand)


----------



## cvz6977

I have a round ram bridgeport and the manual I downloaded is different than the series one. Belive my machine was built in 1947.


----------



## LEEQ

Harvey said:


> Thanks Billy.
> 
> I noticed two things about the manual: It was printed in 2010 & It only addressed the 2J head.  This leads me to two conclusions, either or both of which can turn out to be completely wrong.
> 
> Either the Series 1 designation is only applied to machines equipped with 2J heads -or- The stepped-pulley 1J heads were no longer being produced in 2010.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Harvey[/QUOTE  M head 39 to 49. j head 49 to70. 2j head 70 to 89. 2j2 head 89 to present. there is definitely overlap of those figures. My 74, like your 75, is a step pulley. Heads were likely new old stock and were still selling well. I would keep selling them till they were gone too.


----------



## Jimbo

cvz6977 said:


> I have a round ram bridgeport and the manual I downloaded is different than the series one. Belive my machine was built in 1947.



The thread "[h=2]Bridgeport series one milling machine manual m105[/h]"
has a link to Bridgeport manuals that includes the round ram models.
Jim


----------



## coronetracer

Jimbo said:


> The thread "*Bridgeport series one milling machine manual m105*
> 
> "
> has a link to Bridgeport manuals that includes the round ram models.
> Jim


Series II is like a Series I on steriods. 2,200 lbs vs 5,000 lbs for starters. Series II has much lager head and with DC motor on quill feed. No. 40 spindle vs R8. Integral power feed on X axis on II. II has wider/longer table, more travels, square ways on Y. 

The main disadvantage of II is the head is so large that tilting it becomes such a PITA that one is almost never inspired to actually do so. Hence, the Series II "Special" model with II body and I head. Actually more desirable and sought after than the Series II. 

Of course just to confuse matters, sometime in the mid 1990's Bridgeport dropped the Series II and only offered the Series II Special....but then since if was no longer "Special" they dropped the "special" in the name and just called it a Series II !!! So, multiple dope slaps to the slackards at Bridgeport for that one, but hopefully this is clear as mud.


----------



## promaster60

coronetracer said:


> Series II is like a Series I on steriods. 2,200 lbs vs 5,000 lbs for starters. Series II has much lager head and with DC motor on quill feed. No. 40 spindle vs R8. Integral power feed on X axis on II. II has wider/longer table, more travels, square ways on Y.
> 
> The main disadvantage of II is the head is so large that tilting it becomes such a PITA that one is almost never inspired to actually do so. Hence, the Series II "Special" model with II body and I head. Actually more desirable and sought after than the Series II.
> 
> Of course just to confuse matters, sometime in the mid 1990's Bridgeport dropped the Series II and only offered the Series II Special....but then since if was no longer "Special" they dropped the "special" in the name and just called it a Series II !!! So, multiple dope slaps to the slackards at Bridgeport for that one, but hopefully this is clear as mud.


Here is a true series II it is 5400 pds and cost was $54,000 new  i was told


----------

